# Smartphone border app



## Guest (Mar 30, 2013)

Someone sent this app to me, and I think it's going to come in very handy.

It's called "Best Time to Cross the Border." I haven't been able to link it, but I'll keep trying.


Smartphone app speeds up border crossings - Los Angeles Times


----------

